# Madhouse baby



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Just thought i'd add this for pure fun!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Awww  Good blue toes!

Sarah xxx


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Squee! Look at the ickle ears!!!


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

SarahY said:


> Awww  Good blue toes!
> 
> Sarah xxx


cheers x


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Kallan said:


> Squee! Look at the ickle ears!!!


yeah i'm hoping to improve the size of the ears!


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

hehe matt mine are just getting there fur, theres 3 or each and i must say there is one very promising doe pup shes the biggest and has a massive tail set not a pink spot left on her. love this stage.


----------

